# Obsessive Nail Biting



## Lucy112 (Feb 2, 2012)

Since I was about 8 years old I've been biting my nails. I can't remember the last time I used a nail clipper for my fingernails. I bite them every single day. Sometimes I bite them so short that it hurts to touch things. I've tried to stop but if I don't bite my nails, or when they get too short to bite, I'll chew on the inside of my cheek instead which hurts even more but I can't help it. What should I do?


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

well,,,,first I think it's better to stop for a week (Try) 

I remember there is something like Nail polish (it's clear,, no color),,, using it makes ur nail tasts nasty... it's really cheap .


good luck


----------



## Shoelaces (Dec 30, 2011)

The upper suggestion sounds good. Others: Get fake nails. Substitute nail biting with chewing gum.


----------



## windroars (Jan 26, 2012)

I've had problems with a lot of nervous habits like nail biting, and what I usually end up doing is trying to substitute it with a habit that isn't as painful/problematic. Now I usually end up picking the dirt out from under my fingernails more often than I pick my nails themselves. Or I play with a string or my hair.


----------



## panzimar (Oct 4, 2011)

You gotta go the opposite route and start looking after your nails. Get some nice nail polish, and pamper the crap out of those fingers. 
There are also hypnosis downloads available online you can listen to that really do help.
Make a decision to stop, and say it outloud to yourself. List all the reasons you don't like it, so you can hear loud and clear why you think it sucks. Your brain sometimes needs a firm talking to lol
You can start one finger at a time. Treat that finger like you're it's protector and you can't bite it. Do that for a week and move on to another finger.
I've been a skin picker and nail biter for as long as I can remember, and I've finally changed that habit last year. I've relapsed before, which is to be expected since it's tough breaking a habit you've had most of your life so don't be surprised if you go back to it after a month or two. Eventually you'll stop. 
Nail biters and fidgeters are apparently among the most intelligent people on the planet, we just need to channel our pent up energy into other stuff. So take stock of when you bite your nails (or cheek) the most. Is it when you're avoiding doing something you ought to be doing? Is it when you're idle and can't decide what to do next? That can be a clue as to where you can direct your attention and energy to.
Keep at it! Otherwise you'll get worms and/or an infection. Good luck!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I grow my nails long, but I tend to bite them as well. They're always chipped and horrible, because I am constantly biting them.


----------



## PhoebeJane (Apr 1, 2012)

I have serious problems with nail biting. For a long as I can remember ive been biting/picking at my nails (even my toenails). I've tried to make my nails look pretty but a day after I always go back to my habits. Tonight I chewed down my nails till they were bleeding. My mum told me to stop but I could t help it. It was like I was a robot or something. I also pick off scabs, bite my lips till they bleed profusely and pick the skin on my hands and feet.
I don't know I'd this is some disorder or just a whole bunch of weird habits that I have. I've tried to stop, and I can't. Can someone help me please?


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

Try using Nail Hardener.. there's a non-glossy kind out there too. It will harden your nails so they're super hard to bite through, and they'll also taste horrible. It made me stop, and now I have pretty nails


----------



## antisa (May 7, 2012)

I'm 37 years old and bite my nails. I bite until it hurts and feel regret afterwards. 

If one finger hurts a little bit I bite the other ones too. Curious thing happened a couple of days ago when I (above average) hurt two fingers and then I stopped touching the other ones. 

Is there some sort of drug that the body produces that calms the pain. If so, I believe that I'm addicted to this drug. 

Also I found out that I'm afraid of long nails, that I could scratch myself, that's why I bite them off. The thing that I hate with the nail cutter is that it makes the edge of the nail sharp. What can I do when the cutter trimmed nails with a phobic edge, I must of course smooth it out... stupid me.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

use this....


----------



## antisa (May 7, 2012)

Thanks, you are right. But what about the addiction of pain, is it possible? I do not drink, smoke, drugs, bet or even curse...


----------



## Mary333 (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah, I think that the body must release some kind of chemicals when you bite your nails. When I used to bite my nails, i felt a certain amount of pleasure when I bit my nails, but afterwards I would quickly regret it and feel bad. I shelled out a lot of bucks to get a solution to my nail biting problem - nast tasting stuff, fake nails, "protecting one nail at a time", nutrition, nothing worked. I discovered one website that really offered some great advice. http://stopnailbitingtips.com/ I think there's some great stuff on there, for anyone who's interested.

Marry


----------



## OpenSky (Jun 29, 2012)

Shoelaces said:


> The upper suggestion sounds good. Others: Get fake nails. Substitute nail biting with chewing gum.


I think fake nails are the best solution. I tried that for a month or two and it worked wonders. Then after a month, I relapsed.

Also, another thing is to see at which times you're most likely to bit your nails - and if it's a home, try to wear thin gloves or something around that time to get out of the habit. Or even if you want to get creative, cut off the fingers off the gloves and wear those if wearing gloves is too uncomfortable.


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

I've tried to stop before, by focusing on making my nails look nice instead. It works for a few months, but then I'll randomly find myself chewing them again... D: I've noticed that I often do it while watching tv shows I enjoy. Nyeh.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

I bit my nails as a child but my fear of germs won out with time, now I try not to put my hands near my mouth if I can avoid it. My sisters are terrible nail biters with poor hygiene, I worry about their health.


----------



## Jack Butler (Nov 7, 2012)

*A sure fire way to stop nail biting*

This site has info and explanations and offers the procedure to stop. It does not hurt to take a look.

http://howtostopnailbitinginchildrenoradults.weebly.com/


----------



## sabbellina (Nov 16, 2014)

Since I can remember, i bite nails. The suffering was always big, but I've never managed to stop ist. .. a friend told me about this product :. , http://bit.ly/nailbite I use it for a month now and my nails look nice I do not chew, because every time I want to do it i've this bitter taste in the mouth. I remember that I did notbite nails and let it be. I've stopped ... after so long ... you can do it too I'm sure all the best !!


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

You're just hungry


----------



## Willow Sky (Oct 4, 2014)

I bite my nails pretty much constantly- in fact I'm picking at one right now. I do it more when I'm anxious/ stressed, but most of the time I don't even need a reason to do it. I'll do it absentmindedly- while watching TV, in bed on my phone, in class, whatever, my hand will just naturally wander to my mouth before I even realising what I'm doing. I've tried she failed to stop biting them many times, so now I've just lost the willpower to so anything more. I feel incredibly self conscious when I'm on the bus to and from school everyday, as I know my hand is on show when I hold the pole, and everyone can see the disgusting state of my nails- stubby and mangled, with areas of ripped, red skin around them where I've torn it. You're certainly not the only one to suffer with obsessive nail biting, so try to take comfort in than least.


----------



## Debfrance (Sep 10, 2016)

*This might be of help: Medical research with positive results*

Hi. I'm an American woman from California, living overseas for the past 25 years. And a nailbiter. Also, a bit obsessive at times, and easily stressed.

I cam across this research article while looking for something else - amazed not to have heard about it before as I've looked for a solution for years to stop my chronic nailbiting habit of 60+ years. I googled it to see if it's available over-the-counter - it is. It's sold as a supplement (I saw it in a brown glass bottle as a single ingredient, not a mix of various things). I didn't see the dosage, though.

*NAC (N-acetylcysteine) research OCD, Nailbiting, etc. * This article may give insight to those of you who are trying to get to the bottom of it.

The article has a link to the research data, which shows the dosage used for the various applications.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3044191/table/t1-0360078/ cut+paste, if it doesn't link.

Many of you may have the same or similar story: I've tried so many different ways to stop. I manage to wean myself off for awhile, sometimes a few years, but eventually it comes back. It has a damaging effect on my sense of well-being - I can't understand how I can do this to myself. I can reason with myself, and hold off for awhile, but once the desire starts, it becomes impossible to stay away from. Even though I've stopped numerous times, nailbiting is where I go when I am quite stressed, tired, anxious, or overwhelmed over a period of time. Presently, I've been battling it for the past year, which has been particularly stressful, but I'm coming out of it now. Something just clicked one day for me that I must stop that day, but keep a record. I was ready to try again, now that I'm feeling better stress-wise. It's been about 10 days, and they are starting to grow in (I had taken them down to the cuticle... the worst I'd ever done).

It makes sense to me that it's related to a chemical reaction in the brain, and not just a bad habit. I lived my entire life, from childhood to 63 years old, living with either being told not to do it, and/or the shame of having done it. It has been uncontrollable, over the long run. I've managed to overcome other hurdles, but this one has remained - maybe because it's not life-threatening? Just ugly, and demeaning to myself?

This time around (of stopping), I accept my stubby fingernails for now until they grow out, I'm not going to be self-conscious to the point of hiding my fingers anymore in public, and I'm not going to put myself down for not being strong enough to have stopped altogether. I'm assuming the consequences of my acts... When I do find my fingers going to my teeth, I try to stop myself before the damage is done again. I seem to have more willpower this time. But that's now, only 10 days into it. But I'm going to give this NSA a try, after talking to my doctor about it. I don't expect him to be enthusiastic, but I'd like to have medical follow-up if I'm going to take this supplement.

I'd be interested to hear if anyone else knows of this NAC. I hope it can be of use to us.

Good luck to us all in resolving this depressing habit!

.


----------

